# 8 week old buns.... ok to have carrots?



## Kodi (Jun 20, 2010)

Is it ok for me to give my 8 week old buns carrots and veggies, or should i wait...I have found a ton of contradicting info on the net and wanted to ask someone a little more experienced. 



Thank you in advance, 

Angie

Kodi and Patches


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 20, 2010)

Unless you know they have had veggies while with the mother, I would wait. I would start giving them at 3-4 months. Only give one at a time and slowly increase the amount and number of veggies.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay... Thank you so much. I had read in numerous places that you should wait till about 4 months, but i wasnt sure, bc others said it was ok, i know they had yellow squash while with mother... or at least she put some in the cage for the doe and the kits were runnin around and may have nibbled on it... But i will wait  Thank you so much


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 20, 2010)

I reckon at about 3 months you can start introducing them to grass and vegetables, but very very slowly, and only one by one, as mentioned before. I introduced my Pippin to grass and a few veggies when he was about 8weeks old and he had no problems, but then again it is different with every bun.

When you do start introducing them, do so one at a time; you need to know which (if any) give him gas/runny poops etc. and so you can know to limit this or cut it out completely. If he has a run outside, make sure you only put him on it for small periods of time, perhaps just 5 minutes one day, and do this for a few days, slowly increasing over days and weeks, otherwise it's likely he will gorge on the grass straight away. Large amounts of spring grass to a rabbit not used to it has been known to cause bloat, and any swift introduction of a food can upset a bun's stomach, so you just need to be careful.

Here are some safe veggies websites that I have found very useful:

http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/resources/content/info-sheets/safefoods.htm

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/packet/abcvegi.html

There are some veggies you have to be careful with and limit to perhaps only a few meals a week. Carrots are an example, due to their high sugar content. Another example is broccoli, which can cause gas if given in high quantities, but mine have never had any problem with it.

When you do start introducing veggies, watch their poops very carefully over the next few days; if you see any change then stop the veggy you are introducing.

Jen


----------



## Kodi (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you... thats very helpful! How would you introduce things? Like maybe a little grass or veggie one day and then wait a week or just a day or a couple days before introducing the next veggie?


----------



## SarahJ (Jun 21, 2010)

I introduced my bun to fresh stuff about a week after I got her (about 9 - 11 weeks old) with no trouble although that will be dependent on the rabbit.

The link below has a list of safe vegetables with guidelines at the top for introducing them to your bun. It's from the Rabbit Welfare Association in the UK so should be accurate!

http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/resources/content/info-sheets/safefoods.htm


Oops sorry, link's already been posted before *doh*


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 21, 2010)

*Kodi wrote: *


> Thank you... thats very helpful! How would you introduce things? Like maybe a little grass or veggie one day and then wait a week or just a day or a couple days before introducing the next veggie?


You would do a small amount of the veggie one day. If you bun does well (no mushy poop), then give a bit more the next day. Increase the amount over about a week. Once the bun is used to that veggie, add another one the same way. Continue giving the previous veggies along with the new one. This allows you to know which veggie causes problems if there are any and allows the rabbit to get used to different veggies.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *Kodi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you... thats very helpful! How would you introduce things? Like maybe a little grass or veggie one day and then wait a week or just a day or a couple days before introducing the next veggie?
> ...


:yeahthat:

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone actually ever had problems giving young bunnies veggies? I never have in any litter or any bunny we had/have here. I think the key is just to introduce it slowly and one at a time, that is what I have always done with no problems. If I were you, I would start now but if your nervous about it then wait.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 21, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Has anyone actually ever had problems giving young bunnies veggies? I never have in any litter or any bunny we had/have here. I think the key is just to introduce it slowly and one at a time, that is what I have always done with no problems. If I were you, I would start now but if your nervous about it then wait.



I am not entirely sure, and I am sure someone with more experience will be able 2 give you more detail, but I think generally a young bunny's (<8 weeks) is more sensitive to diet changes etc. than an older rabbit. I am not sure why this would be, though, but I have heard this quite a lot.

I think you are right, though- a majority of the cases where a young bun gets an upset stomach from veggies is when they haven't been introduced gradually enough. 

Jen


----------



## Kodi (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you everyone


----------

